# What is the best Fish to Eat?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday we ate stuffed Flounder and it was so good, I got hairlipped over it. I love to eat fish and that stuffed Flounder was as good as stuffed Flounder can possibly be. My favorite fish to eat is Scamp, and my Wifes is Pompano. Don't get me wrong I love Raw YFT, and Grilled Wahoo just like the next guy, but Scamp is the best fish for quality as I have ever tasted. 

Are we offbase with everyone else?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

stuffed flounder is right up there with scamp, swordfish, pompano and YFT... cobia too.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

The (FRESH!) one I just caught! Having said that, it'd be a tossup between tripletail and flounder, but I enjoy the heck out of fresh trout, reds, grouper, mullet, almacos, etc. Guess I'm just a fishing slut!:bpts:shedevil:letsparty


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have always heard that Tripletail are very good, but I have yet to confirm that for myself.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to say that my favorite is probably mangrove snapper, grouper, then redfish


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

for me it is (in no order) trigger throats/cheeks; trigger fillet;sheephead;any gulf grouper.

all the others are great. i guess just depends if you can cook it good yourself or have to rely on a restaurant to lie to you about what you just ate. 

i agree w/above. really anything fresh above. cobia is about the only gulf fish i am capable of catching but have never caught. have pretty much caught every other type of species i am going to catch with my limitations. so i have never eaten cobia. self imposed rule. dont eat what you cant reasonably catch.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

tripletail, snook, trigger, scamp and yftin that order are my favorites


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

sword fish, trigger, grouper, pompano, cobia, and lizard fish


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

The best fish I've ever prepared was Cobia. Best fish I've ever had period was grouper almondine topped with sauteed crawfish!!! Starting to get hungry now.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cobia is good,but I don't think it falls in my top 3.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

trigger grouper and mullet marinated.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Bluegill

Walleye

dolphin

YFT/BFT fresh minus drive from LA to Knoxville cooked on my grill (doubters haven't tried it and wouldn't know the difference!)

unknown grouper used in grouper sandwich at Peg leg Pete's


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Crappie, grouper, who am I kiddin, I like too many to list. That's it! I'm heading for the freezer to thaw some fish for supper.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

stuffed flounder and grilled pompao are #1

then all other fish


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

*Pompano En Papillot*

*crabmeat stuffed flounder *

*grouper*

*then the rest...love freshwater fish too...*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ultralite (11/5/2007)**Pompano En Papillot*
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Mike, what is Pompano En Papillot? My question is very Sincere, that sounds incredible.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

sounds like olive garden


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

it's basically pompano in a paper bag...

it baked in parchment paper with an incredible sauce. i'll have dale get me her recipe and share it with you curtis. the bag blows up like a balloon while cooking. you just stab it when it come out and when it deflates, you get the most incredible aroma...

truely the best prepared fish dish i know of...

*POMPANO PAPILLOTTES* 

*serves: 6 
2 pounds pompano fillets, boned and skinned 
4 ounces butter 
1/2 cup white wine 
salt, ground white pepper to taste 
2 ounces sherry wine 
6 ounces cooked shrimp, sliced 
6 ounces crabmeat 
2 cups cream sauce 
1 dash Tabasco 


Melt half of the butter in a sauté pan. Add scallions. Place pompano fillets on top. Cover, and steam for 3 to 5 minutes. Add the white wine, sherry, salt, and pepper. 
Cook until pompano is firm. Transfer fish to a pan and keep warm. To the same pan, add the cooked sliced shrimp and crabmeat. Stir in the sauce. Bring to a boil. Adjust seasonings. 
Cut the parchment paper into six heart shapes, about 14 inches (35 cm ) wide. Oil one side of paper. 
Place two tablespoons of seafood on right side of hearts. Tope each with pompano, 2 tablespoons of sauce and fold left half of heart. Roll edges to seal. 
Bake in a hot oven until bags puff. Serve hot with remaining cream sauce. *


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I promise to one day return the favor. BTW it sounds pretty dang good too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Blackened (And I mean BLACKENED) Amberjack, Blackened Grouper, Stuffed Flounder (Boy on a Dolphin) use to have the best....reminds me is Boy on a Dolphin open anymore (last time I went there was about 17 years ago)???

Probably in that order then you have fried mullet, fried catfish, and fried bream in that order too!:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great... thanks alot guys, now I am stuck in the office and starving.:moon For some reason I am craving seafood......


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Jason (11/5/2007)*Blackened (And I mean BLACKENED) Amberjack, Blackened Grouper, Stuffed Flounder (Boy on a Dolphin) use to have the best....reminds me is Boy on a Dolphin open anymore (last time I went there was about 17 years ago)???
> 
> 
> 
> Probably in that order then you have fried mullet, fried catfish, and fried bream in that order too!:clap




they tore it down it was just remodeled and they added a marina then the hurricane came and trashed it they tore it down and there going to build some place called the grand marlin



this is the boy on a dolphin just when you get off the bobsikes bridge


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Trigger.

Wahoo.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Triggerthen Cuskeel then Gag Grouper.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Snapper or grouper throats rank right up there with Wahoo and YFT for me. (Have yet to try trigger throats - I bet they are good too)


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have heard many people say that Snapper and Grouper throats are great, and I have had them and I will say they are very good, but I don't think they are any better than Snapper or Grouper Fillets off the same fish. Am I doing something wrong or is there a special way to prepare throats?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

wahoo and yft :hungry


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I just had some of the Tilefish we caught sunday and they rank right up there with the ones everyone else has been mentioning.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Fried Flounder:hungry


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

If I'm eating for pleasure, fresh Snapper. If I'm eating for flavor Snapper or Grouper.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Hand Reel (Oct 2, 2007)

Blacktip Shark on the grill with oil, butter, crushed garlic and seasoning! DAMN GOOD STUFF!:hungry


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote: All of you. Yup. In any order any time anywhere. Holy crud I cannot even buy seafood up here knowing what it taste like fresh. I really hate you guys some times. Sadly like hunting deer or any wild game for that matterI would rather shoot/catch it than eat it. That is just bonus, big time bonus.:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">

<DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">mpmorr</DIV>

<DIV onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');"></DIV>

<DIV onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">When we going duck hunting George</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my list: (1) grilledYFT, (2) grilledGrouper, (3) fried Flounder, (4) grilled Cobia


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Snowy Grouper, Tilefish, Triple Tail,and Trigger!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The one thats on my plate. Some favorites are: Swordfish, cobia, scamp, trigger, tripletail, tuna, and pompano


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *lobsterman (11/5/2007)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">
> 
> <DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl32_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'573\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">mpmorr</DIV>
> 
> ...


Sorry Brother I am not much of a Duck Hunter. I invest all of my time in the hard woods. BTW, the hunting up here has really suffered over the last 6-7 years. The Mississipi Delta has caught fire though. From what I hear anyway. We had about 6 years of really weak rainy seasons and the wetlands just could not support the migration. Bummer for Stutgart, it really was the duck hunting capital of the world. The economy there is really suffering because if it.

:reallycrying


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

King Mackeral, Bonita, Hardhead Catfish.. in that order.

Haha.. just kidding, though some may argue those are all good eats! I like almost all fish, but would have to say YFT/BFT, scamp, Cuskeel, trigger and wahoo are my favorites.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Appalacchicola river Butter cats,Kennedy creek blue gill,Santa rosa county caught specks,Early spring gulf flounder,Early cold water cobia,snapper throats ( my mother has 5 world class snapper throat recipes out at this time in numerous cookbooks)Fresh fat fall gulf mullet smoked.:bowdown


----------



## lil speck (Nov 5, 2007)

the best fish is the oneyou catch


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

The best fish in order fried mullet,flonder,grouper,mingo,lane,redfish,black snapper,red snapper,king,and spanish. Baked grouper, flounder,trigger,red fish,black snapper,red snapper. Grilled grouper,trigger,black tip,red snapper.Blackend red fish,snapper,trigger. Gumbo trigger,cobia.best chum king,spanish,alewives.Just my choice. All fish are good if prepared properly. I dont turn down any edible fish cooked any way especily when Im invited and dont cook.:letsdrink


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

fresh- cobia,wahoo,dolphin,redfish


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

James Fink, gave me some Snowy Grouper not long ago, and that has moved into my top spot, that is some of the best fish I have ever cooked or ate.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Wahoo, Pompano, Yellerfin and Flounder


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Tilefish and hake are right up there with flounder and scamp.


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

Blackened grouper, well any grouper. Fried Mullet. Stuffed Flounder. Fried bream. Redfish chowder.


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

really fresh AJ for me::usaflag:usaflag


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Flounder, pompano, triggerfish.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Without a doubt the best fish I have ever eaten is Patagonian toothfish AKA Chilean Sea Bass.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Sailfish !!!!!!!*_


----------

